
Trump Signs Hong Kong Bill Backing Protesters, Angering China - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-27/trump-signs-hong-kong-bill-that-will-strain-relations-with-china
======
partingshots
Realistically, there’s nothing the Chinese government can really do to
retaliate though right?

~~~
simonblack
There are lots of things that are possible.

Perhaps an embargo on the US for (say) rare earths, special steels, etc.
Perhaps a Chinese NED which would work to produce color revolutions in the US
and NATO countries. Perhaps the kicking out of all US companies from doing any
business in China.

Etc, etc, etc.

Don't forget that the US market (350 million)is only a quarter the size of the
Chinese market (1400 million).

~~~
partingshots
It doesn’t seem like any of those things would change anything except make the
U.S. more unlikely to agree to a trade deal though.

------
IXxXI
China promised hong kong autonomy.

It seems Trump is the only one who cares if china keeps their promises.

